# Rose petals?



## lizflowers42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going to consult the forum before my next "oh let's try that!" experiment, seeing that I thought lavender buds would hold up in CP soap.  I cannot seem to find any threads that answer my question.

So the hubs got me beautiful roses for Valentine's Day. They are beginning to droop because I'm horrible with keeping cut flowers looking fresh.  I was thinking about drying the petals and making some infused oil use in my lotion bars (currently have chamomile steeping for that purpose).

Will I regret trying to CP with dried rose petals?  I was thinking about drying them and grinding into a powder, and adding at trace. After the lavender buds experiment (and why I didn't search this forum before hand is beyond me), I don't want any more mouse dropping soap, so if I at least grind them I should get brown specked soaps, right?


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 19, 2013)

I made some soaps with dried rose petals. They turned brown and I really didn't like the way it looked. Maybe if you colored the soap it wouldn't look so bad. I hardly want to _give _this brown soap away.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 19, 2013)

CT did you use whole petals or did you break them into little bits?


----------



## Relle (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the only ones who keep their colour are calendula flowers. I dried my own lemon verbena which is a dark green now that its dried and put it in a rebatch, its still dark green. Just looks like dried tea leaves.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 19, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> CT did you use whole petals or did you break them into little bits?


 I dried them and hand crumbled them.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> I dried them and hand crumbled them.



Hmmp.  Well, perhaps I should just use them to infuse oil for lotion bars then.  But it might make a neat pencil line in CP soap!


----------



## paillo (Feb 19, 2013)

A rose infusion sounds lovely for lotion bars! Good idea! I use rose petals in one CP soap that's gothic and smells like cemetery roses, so it's fine knowing they'll turn black


----------



## Timber (Feb 19, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Will I regret trying to CP with dried rose petals?  I was thinking about drying them and grinding into a powder, and adding at trace. After the lavender buds experiment (and why I didn't search this forum before hand is beyond me), I don't want any more mouse dropping soap, so if I at least grind them I should get brown specked soaps, right?



I made a couple of batches with dried powdered red, pink and white rose petals. The dye color got away from me a bit on this (too bright) but it was still a hit at Christmas and I have a standing order for more from one co-worker.  Rose FO with a hit of Lavender.  I call it "Rose Tyler" if there are any sci-fi geeks out there .


----------



## Badger (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay Doctor Who references! The soap looks wonderful, I have a friend who would love it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

Your specs stayed red! Thats my hope! I have all my petals laid out on newspaper to dry...so it will be a while before I can make an infusion or soap with them. Of course I will keep you posted!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

By this weekend my petals were dry (the plus side to cold weather, very dry air!), so into the oil they went.  I kept out a handful that I am going to crush and try making a pencil line with for some fun tomorrow night after work.


----------



## robertw98144 (Feb 26, 2013)

One strategy I've seen is to put the dried petals on top of your CP soap after you've poured it. The parts that sink into the soap will brown but the rest stays true to color.  The tops can be super pretty with rose petals on it.  I've also seen people do this with dried rose buds.


----------



## bluejay2686 (Nov 22, 2018)

Timber said:


> I made a couple of batches with dried powdered red, pink and white rose petals. The dye color got away from me a bit on this (too bright) but it was still a hit at Christmas and I have a standing order for more from one co-worker.  Rose FO with a hit of Lavender.  I call it "Rose Tyler" if there are any sci-fi geeks out there .
> 
> View attachment 1241


Hello, your soap looks great. I realize it's been quite sometime since your post, but I was wondering if the powdered petals left any scent in your soap? because the color looks great and if they do leave some scent, I think it would be a great idea to use powdered rose petals as natural colorants and fragrants in cp soaps.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2018)

bluejay2686 said:


> Hello, your soap looks great. I realize it's been quite sometime since your post, but I was wondering if the powdered petals left any scent in your soap? because the color looks great and if they do leave some scent, I think it would be a great idea to use powdered rose petals as natural colorants and fragrants in cp soaps.



This post is 5 years old. The OP hasn’t been here in a long time


----------

